
Identifiable Images of Bystanders Extracted from Corneal Reflections (2013) - mhb
https://journals.plos.org/plosone/article?id=10.1371/journal.pone.0083325
======
yodon
One of the Japanese camera companies presented this technique at a Siggraph in
about 2004 +/\- about 3 years. They also showed they could model the shape of
the cornea and use that to flatten the image, find the resolution was highest
in the direction the person was looking because the curvature of the cornea is
highest in the direction the eye is looking.

~~~
boulos
Hmm, are you thinking of
[https://www.cs.drexel.edu/~kon/pubs/KNishino_SG04.pdf](https://www.cs.drexel.edu/~kon/pubs/KNishino_SG04.pdf)
or something else? The Tsumura paper they referred to definitely doesn’t seem
like it...

~~~
yodon
The timing is about but right but it was definitely different work focused
specifically on extracting the scene the subject of the photo was looking at.

I've hunted repeatedlty for a paper or similar covering the presentation and
can only conclude that the presentation (and possibly one paragraph conference
talk description that probably exists but that I've not been able to find) is
likely the only "publication" of the work which is definitey a bummer.

~~~
Chazprime
Was it this one?

[https://www.jstage.jst.go.jp/article/ipsjtcva/5/0/5_1/_pdf](https://www.jstage.jst.go.jp/article/ipsjtcva/5/0/5_1/_pdf)

I remember seeing it that year...was an interesting read.

~~~
yodon
This one is even closer, but it looks like these researchers used a custom
camera setup and the presentation I saw made a big point of the fact that they
were doing the work using their existing consumer grade cameras and lenses
(since the presenters worked for one of the big digital camera companies of
the day)

------
jimmcslim
“Pan right and pull back. Stop…track 45 left. Stop. Enhance 15 to 23. Give me
a hard copy right there.”

~~~
pmoriarty
Enhance...

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Vxq9yj2pVWk](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Vxq9yj2pVWk)

~~~
Casseres
Enhance parodies:

Red Dwarf -
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2aINa6tg3fo](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2aINa6tg3fo)

NTSF:SD:SUV:: -
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xbCWYm7B_B4](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xbCWYm7B_B4)

------
speedplane
The use case here is for identifying criminals based on noisy data with
results that are just slightly better than guessing. Couldn’t they start with
cat photos rather than something so dystopian?

------
floatingatoll
This paper was cited in a review of the video game COMPUTER.ENHANCE, playable
by voice commands only.

[https://motherboard.vice.com/en_us/article/j5nnp7/computer-e...](https://motherboard.vice.com/en_us/article/j5nnp7/computer-
enhance-game-lets-you-yell-at-your-screen-like-csi-blade-runner)

~~~
gitgud
That is awesome, the trope is one of the funniest, along with the super fast
computer hacking trope!

------
Zarath
Reminds me a lot of the Ghost in the Shell episode where a similar technique
is used.

~~~
SmellyGeekBoy
An homage to Blade Runner, perhaps?

~~~
rjsw
Or Twin Peaks.

------
dang
Discussed in 2015:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8840139](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8840139)

------
romwell
I have to join jesterjester here to say that this is about "sky is blue" level
obvious.

To punch the nail in that coffin:

"Wedding photographed through the eyes of guests"[1] is exactly what the title
implies.

That was from 2015.

Someone should let the wedding photographer know he is a scientist now.

[1][https://petapixel.com/2015/11/27/a-wedding-photographed-
thro...](https://petapixel.com/2015/11/27/a-wedding-photographed-through-the-
eyes-of-guests/)

~~~
romwell
And here is a music video, shot entirely in the reflections in eyes in 2012:

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?time_continue=72&v=odBF4WN1cB8](https://www.youtube.com/watch?time_continue=72&v=odBF4WN1cB8)

It spawned a Gizmodo photo contest titled "Reflections in the Eye":

[https://gizmodo.com/13-images-reflected-in-someones-
eye-5054...](https://gizmodo.com/13-images-reflected-in-someones-
eye-505489321)

People have been having fun with that probably since cameras were around. I,
too, wonder how this is a paper.

------
vpribish
i read it as cornmeal and was very excited to see what they had done

------
aussieguy1234
Now everyone is a mirror and cameras can see around corners

------
cc439
This is my warning to those of you attempting to push the boundaries of AI;
You will never achieve the utopia you desire because your creations are only
95% perfect. That kind of "perfection" will be enough to enslave us all.
You've been duped into betraying every ethical boundary you've ever considered
based upon a promise that your intellect will save us all. Unfortunately
you've doomed us all to live under the auspices of a system that only needed
the power to punish some of us in order to silence all of us.

~~~
briandear
Hyperbole much? The same arguments could be made about any technology. Modern
medicine would have been considered whichcraft centuries ago. Rock and Roll
music was the “devil’s music.” People were murdered when they dare share
scientific discoveries that were deemed blasphemous or heretical.

And, to be fair, the “system” has always had the power to punish and silence.
The NKVD didn’t need AI to send people to the Lubyanka basement or to the
gulags. This anti-AI pontification is ridiculous. ANY technology has the power
to enslave just as it also has the simultaneous power to enlighten and uplift.
People were brutally murdered long before there were tools to do so and yet,
those very tools have protected people just as much as they have harmed. So it
goes..

